# Resolved: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?



## steakNshrimp

ive had this problem since friday, i got a new built pc, installed xp and all the updates from windows update, i played a game, everything seemed to work fine. and rebooted but all of a sudden my internet stopped working, i got an "invalid ip address" in the status of Local Area Connection, then it switches to Automatic Private Address: 169.254.196.105 , i called comcast but we could not fix it. they said that something might be wrong with my network card? i plugged the same cable modem into this pc, and everything works fine, so i formatted the harddrive hoping it was an xp problem, but i still cannot connect to the internet. i have a VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter on it. i tried to get an updated driver , i copied it to a USB drive, and installed it on the other pc, but it didnt seem to do anything. i cant think of anything else to do! plz help.


----------



## steakNshrimp

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

wow i posted the same thing on another forum and they havent replied either.....so would it work if i just buy a new network card? if so which one?


----------



## johnwill

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## hwm54112

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

Uninstall the NIC in device manager. Shut computer down. Unplug power from modem as well as coax cable. Reverse the ethernet cable end for end (put end that's in the computer into modem and viceversa) hook up coax, plug in modem. Power up computer - please note that the order is important.


----------



## steakNshrimp

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

umm sorry guys this didnt work either, i did exactly what you said but it still wont connect, still "invalid ip address"


----------



## johnwill

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------



## steakNshrimp

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.MCSNS>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mcsns
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : EF-9F-E9-F7-F7-F7
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.MCSNS>


*and this is the log for this computer, the one that works fine.* 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : GERARDO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.va.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Control
ler
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0E-A6-8C-33-A0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 76.106.47.70
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.252.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 76.106.44.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.15
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.73.242
68.87.71.226
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, June 10, 2007 4:57:43 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, June 11, 2007 4:57:43 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

I think you need to tell us how all of these machines are connected. You have a public IP address on the one, so it appears you don't have a broadband router, or you have it connected incorrectly. Unless you have a pretty unusual ISP account, you can't pull two public IP addresses from the ISP. Please tell us exactly how the two machines are connected, and supply the following info.

Make/model of the broadband modem.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## steakNshrimp

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

thx for the help guys but its fixed now, i called a guy and he came, tried to fix it but the network adapter wasnt working, so he installed a new network card and everythings good now


----------



## linkpalmer

I had a VERY similar problem, I thought it was isolated to just my one computer since my others were working, could not get the IP to automatically assign to a 192.168.0.* style address, it was giving me a weird one, and the subnet was 255.255.0.0 instead of 255.255.255.0

anyways, my other computer ended up crashing, and it started having similar problems, so in the end unplugging and resetting my router did the trick. Hope this helps anyone as frustrated as me!


----------



## karmagrey

*Re: unable to connect to internet, invalid ip address?*

ray:



johnwill said:


> *TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*
> 
> For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.
> 
> Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*
> 
> Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
> 
> Reboot the machine.


THANK YOU JohnWill this worked perfectly! I registered here just to tell you THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Wand3r3r

John will apprieciate that. This is a old thread so its getting closed now.


----------

